# Cheyenne RC Field Trial



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Is there any information available on the Open and Qual?

Thanks!


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Open callbacks to land blind Saturday am
1 3 4 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 22 25 27 30 32 33 36 37 39 40 41 43 44 45 47 48 49 50 51 52 55 57 58 61 62 63
37 dogs

Qualifying
1. 6, Indy Suzan Claire
2. 1, briley mark Edwards
3. 13, jade, mark Edwards
4. 8, sink, Kenny trott
Rj. 14, cricket, mark Burke
Jams, 4, Jessie, bill schrader. 12, Dennis long.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open rotation is 14-30-62-46


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Open callbacks to land blind Saturday am
1 3 4 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 22 25 27 29 30 32 33 36 37 39 40 41 43 44 45 47 48 49 50 51 52 55 57 58 61 62 63
38 dogs

Qualifying
1. 6, Indy Suzan Caire
2. 1, briley mark Edwards
3. 13, jade, mark Edwards
4. 8, sink, Kenny trott
Rj. 14, cricket, mark Burke
Jams, 4, Jessie, bill schrader. 12, Dennis long.


----------



## blklab35 (Oct 7, 2008)

zydecogator said:


> Open callbacks to land blind Saturday am
> 1 3 4 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 22 25 27 29 30 32 33 36 37 39 40 41 43 44 45 47 48 49 50 51 52 55 57 58 61 62 63
> 38 dogs
> 
> ...


Congratulations to everyone Way to go Team Edwards


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

DENNIS LONG!!!!
GO TOBY!!!!
HUGE CONGRATS ON A JAM!!!

Gooser


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Woohoo Indy - following in her mother's steps!! Congrates Suzan and John!


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Gooser. Entered on a whim and the yellow dog stepped up. 1st FT ribbon for us No one was going to beat Indy though.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Dennis, Way to go Buddy. Great to see you and Toby at the end. We get to dunk you in the ponds on tuesday. Don't be late


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations to Marcy Wright and Ahti for their win today in the Derby!!!! Whoo hoo!!! 

Asia is very proud of her sister. You go Girls!!!


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Ooops...see what happens when you are so excited you post before you know the whole story! Still congrats to Ahti for winning the Derby but also Congrats to Kenny!!! Great win!


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Partial Am & Open Results:

A BIG "Way to go, Girls!" to Lori Biesemeier with J-Lo for their Blue Ribbon in the Amateur.
Also, to Esther McCartney with Rylee for their Third place ribbon in the AM.

And, heard that Second place in the Amateur went to a pup out of Barb Howard's "Prime" - I know Barb has got to be thrilled about that! 

Additionally, a BIG congratulations to Larry and Lori Morgan who chalked up a Win in the Open with Woody (I do believe that makes him an "FC"!)

A really good weekend for a lot of great Colorado dogs!

Congrats to all who placed and finished!


----------



## blklab35 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Mark for getting Briley QAA!! She has had a great summer with you so far, good luck the remainder of your summer trip!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Always nice to see the Ladies do well. Congrats Ladies.


----------

